# Should I adopt another?



## Madortoise (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi tort peeps,

I am conflicted with the idea of adopting another tort. She is supposedly a 10 yo female; not sure about what state of health she is in. A coworker of my husband approached him. The story is, that this person hatched 2 eggs out of 4 that were found in someone's backyard, and she adopted them out to her friend but now that the friend is moving out of State, she gave those 2 female torts back to her to adopt out elsewhere. I don't think they are registered. She wants to rid of one of them and maybe keep one.

I feel for them but I am very committed to the wellbeing of my Penelope - 3 going on 4 yo absolute cutie. If Penelope turns out to be a male, it'll be the tort formerly known as Penelope and maybe it's not so bad to have a big mamma to accompany him but right now I have no idea how they would get along. 

Also, I found out in AZ, we cannot have more than 1 Desert Tortoise. what is the law in CA? I couldn't figure it out from all the sites I surfed. I understand that we cannot have the captive torts procreate...so then it's okay if there are 2 females? I don't want Penelope bullied, though...
I even dreamt about this older tort encountering Penelope and my response in the dream was to separate them away out of my protectiveness for Penelope. My husband is thinking of asking his niece to adopt the older one since she loves Penelope so much but she's just a teenager--not sure if she is ready for such commitment.
What shall we do??


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2009)

the law in calif is that you can have more than one as long as you have permits for them. (they are free) as to breeding as long as you don't intentionally breed them you are ok. if they do lay eggs you can't incubate them, not destroy them since they are an endangered species. I know of many members of C.T.T.C that have more than one desert tortoise with permits, one guy has 16. If you arel ooking for a companion for your tort, as most will tell you they are usually solitary animals and do not need compaionship. I know I know but he/she looks so lonely. If you want to give a home to another DT and you have the space then more power to you and I hope this info has helped you out. I would suggest seperate pens though.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, dmmj. You were very helpful.
The CA law you clarified was just as I thought and I wanted to make an informed decision.
I guess a 10 yo is still a child in tort age. if she must separate from her own sister, she could possibly bond well with mine. I will try to contemplate more on this as we do have a room for another. 
I'm afraid, however, that I'll end up like some of you (hee hee) and be that person with 16 tortorises at some point.


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually, the law is one per person, in AZ.

If they were captive born and didn't go through an adoption process such as the Phoenix Herp Society and Desert Museum has, then there is nothing on them as far as paper work or anything.

The adoption process places may limit to 1 per house hold for their requirements, but captive born can be given away and are still 1 per person. So if there are 3 people in the house, you could have 3.

"Per Commission Rule R12-4-407.1, desert tortoises legally held prior to April 28, 1989, may be possessed, transported, and propagated without a special license. Possession limit is one desert tortoise per person. Progeny of lawfully held desert tortoises may, for 24 months from date of hatching, be held in captivity in excess of the stated limit. Before or upon reaching 24 months of age, such progeny must be disposed of by gift to another person or as directed by the Department. An individual who receives a desert tortoise that is given away under this rule is also exempt from the special license requirements. An individual shall not export a desert tortoise from this state unless authorized in writing by the Department."


----------



## Shelly (Jul 29, 2009)

2 torts are not much more trouble than 1. Go for it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 29, 2009)

I personally would adopt as many desert tortoises as I could...I'd be the crazy tort lady with 20 or more. If you have room for one more I would get her and keep her quarantined for 4 to 6 months. Your resident tort Penelope would be top dog because she was there first.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Mado, just make sure you do quarenteen the new tort (if you take it) we wouldn't want' to hear Penelope got ill because of this new tort. 
As you know I foster 2 adult male DT and had to seperate them because of fighting. But I agree with Maggie they have stolen my heart. and I would galdly have more if I could. I love these guys. I've fostered them now for 3 years don't know if they will ever go to another homes cause I've gotten so attached now. And whats wrong with the crazy lady who has 16 torts anyway????


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha! I'm starting to wonder if there's turning back once u get into tortoises.Maybe we're all destined to be that person with a couple of dozen torts.I actually enjo
Thanks for the reminder on quarrantine-ing the new tort. I'm still thinking...maybe asked to see her next wk. 
I'll keep u all posted.

Haha! I'm starting to wonder if there's turning back once u get into tortoises.Maybe we're all destined to be that person with a couple of dozen torts.
It's hard to restrain ur self with these adorable creatures.Thanks for the reminder on quarrantine-ing the new tort. I'm still thinking. Maybe I'll ask to see her next wk. 
Will keep u all posted.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

No, there is no turning back, at one point I had over 50 chelonia, then I moved to Oregon and started finding homes for them one by one. Now I am down to 25 and I think that's where I'll stay...unless Danny has a sister for Queenie


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL! Maggie, I'd join you in Oregon at the heart beat for a bigger land to live w/the herd but for now I'm locked into living in CA w/Penelope!


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 27, 2009)

Just an update: the person w/2 torts left to Mongolia for her dissertation and won't be back for a while. I guess her partner is taking care of them for now. She was contemplating about making her yard tort-safe so perhaps they decided to keep both. Oh well...


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there an org like C.T.T.C in AZ? If so ask them they should have more torts and turtles up for adoption (if they are anything like the C.T.T.C) Also I post on craigslist myself for people who want or need to give up their torts. Just some info.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh thanks, dmmj. I'm in CA and when I get my kitchen fully renovated, I'll revisit adoption again.


----------

